# IBS and PMS



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I am having quite a flare up the past 10 days. I have been consuming more coconut milk than previously and have cut that out of my diet entirely for now. I am also wondering if this flare up could be PMS induced. I have had small flare ups the past couple of months right before my period. Does anyone else have IBS issues related to PMS? I've never really had PMS and I'm 48, so I'm not sure why this would be starting now.


----------



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

I notice my symptoms are much worse prior to and during my period. I also recently learned that I have a retroverted uterus through an ultrasound. I am waiting until my doctor's appointment to discuss this. But I can't help but think this may cause the worsening of the symptoms with my uterus pushing against my bowel. Has this ever been detected for you through any tests you have had? I also find it helps a little to take Advil a a week to a few days before my period to lessen the abdominal pains.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Never diagnosed with retroverted uterus, but a doc said several years ago that my uterus was shifting and it would be something to watch. I've had regular pelvic exams and never had anyone say it again. I will have to research retroverted uterus.
I will try Advil, or maybe even Midol. I've never taken Midol so I will have to read the ingredients. Thanks!


----------



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes midol can be good but it has Acetaminophen and caffeine it in. Since it contains stimulants, it can cause d. That is more why I have switched to Advil.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Darn, I can't tolerate caffeine. I will watch for a few months and determine if it is PMS related. I take Naproxen (like 4x Aleve) by prescription for joint pain. Can't take more pain meds. For now, period is over and my guts are good again.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, it definitely could be related! Lately, I have been able to get my IBS pretty much under control (still trying to figure things out by trial and error) but invariably around PMS time I will have a flare. I have to be super strict with my diet around PMs time though as foods that I can tolerate in small portions the rest of the month suddenly are huge triggers. For me, this includes mainly salads (and raw vegetables), fruits, dairy, anything super high in sugar, etc.


----------

